# Pubs and bars in Dubai



## opportunist86

Where are cheap pubs and bars in Deira or Bur Dubai?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Everywhere is much the same down that way, expect to pay around 25dhs for a pint and if you get it for less than that have a few!


----------



## opportunist86

Felixtoo2 said:


> Everywhere is much the same down that way, expect to pay around 25dhs for a pint and if you get it for less than that have a few!


I need the names and area names please..


----------



## Engineer

jockeys is cheap about 22 AED per beer


----------



## Jinx

Rock Bottom in Bur Dubai


----------



## nite

opportunist86 said:


> Where are cheap pubs and bars in Deira or Bur Dubai?


I like to watch games in Barrels in the Majestic Hotel, Bur Dubai. However, drinks go up in price during big games.


----------



## rsinner

Jinx said:


> Rock Bottom in Bur Dubai


I don't know about white people, but those ******* charge 100 Dhs for Asians just for entry.


----------



## indoMLA

rsinner said:


> I don't know about white people, but those ******* charge 100 Dhs for Asians just for entry.


^this.


----------



## Jinx

rsinner said:


> I don't know about white people, but those a$$holes charge 100 Dhs for Asians just for entry.


Really? I didn't think they charged anyone for entry. At least not any of my non-crew friends...


----------



## Engineer

> Really? I didn't think they charged anyone for entry.


I can not remember I am always half cut!


----------



## rsinner

Jinx said:


> Really? I didn't think they charged anyone for entry. At least not any of my non-crew friends...


They don't charge females for entry, and the two instances I went there, I saw them letting western males go in without charging them. I don't know if they were regulars, or had a special deal.
My friends told me that Rockbottom do discriminate, but I have not really bothered after the first two times.


----------



## Gavtek

Rock Bottom try to discourage men from the Indian sub-continent from entering, they don't bother anyone else.


----------



## rsinner

Gavtek said:


> Rock Bottom try to discourage men from the Indian sub-continent from entering, they don't bother anyone else.


Great then. I can spend my money somewhere else (which I do).

I also hope that they also get unmentionable diseases in their nether regions.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Gavtek said:


> Rock Bottom try to discourage men from the Indian sub-continent from entering, they don't bother anyone else.


 I just read the reviews in Times Out and they do discriminate. It is really something....


----------



## fahdfaisal

Racism in the UAE is nothing new. I used to be stopped all the time at bars and clubs just because of my skin colour. But the moment I produced my ID tht showed I'm British and pulled up in a Porsche... It was "welcome sir, hope you have a great evening!" the better the club or bar, and frequented by western expats, the harder it is to get in. I enquired at many hotels about the so called "cover charge", it is not a direct hotel cost and should be illegal.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

*My Bar List* (so far)

*The Observatory* - Marriott Hotel, Marina
A decent hotel bar with a good happy hour, bar food and excellent view, I like it because it is walking distance to The Torch.

*The Underground* - Haptoor Grand, Marina
A decent hotel bar and pub food, pool tables. I don't like the actual "bar", it is sort of in two parts and doesn't lend itself to a single person sitting down to grab a pint or a meal so I always get a table.

*McGettigan's Irish Bar* - Bonnington Hotel, JLT
A nice bar with outside seating during the cool months they convert to an AC cooled tent in the summer. I've liked the food when I have eaten there and I like the bar area as well.

*Jebel Ali Club* - Near Ibn Battuta Mall, Jebel Ali
Kinda a throw back to the old times, I think this bar was here during my last stay in the early 90's. I haven't tried much of the the food but they do have a happy hour and outside seating. 

*Barasti *- Le Meridian, Marina
Beach bar with large outside area, live sports activities and a beach. I look forward to spending more time here when it cools down a bit.

*Jockey's* - Panorama Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market, I didn't get to spend much time here but I am sure I will be back.

*Marine's Bar* - Seaview Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market with a decent Filipino band that I enjoy. How can you go wrong with four hot lead vocalists?

*York Club* - York International Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market with a band that is "OK", pool tables.


----------



## Gavtek

You didn't mention the "cuisine" in the last 3?


----------



## vantage

Stables is 25/pint. 20 to 8.00pm


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Gavtek said:


> You didn't mention the "cuisine" in the last 3?


The Nigerian and Chinese take-away has been surprisingly tasty so far!


----------



## Engineer

> Jockey's - Panorama Hotel, Bur Dubai
> Meat market, I didn't get to spend much time here but I am sure I will be back.


I have never seen anyone eating anything from behind the bar ;-)

Or from in front of the bar just I have heard.


----------



## captaindubai

Back on track please?!?!

Coming out in early August. Looking for bars/cheap eats in the Dhow Palace/Bur Dubai area.

Thanks.


----------



## vantage

the Blue Bar in the Novotel at WTC has a 'beat the clock' promotion on Saturday evenings.
6-7, beers are 9 (yes nine) AED
13AED the next hour
19AED the following etc

its only a very limited selection of bottles as far as beer goes, though, and the atmosphere at that time of day can easily be compared to a crypt, which worsens when some bint appears and strangles a keyboard at 108 decibels.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

*Update*

*My Bar List (so far)*

The Observatory - Marriott Hotel, Marina
A decent hotel bar with a good happy hour, bar food and excellent view, I like it because it is walking distance to The Torch. 
Happy Hour Every night:
Saturday – Tuesday, 5pm – 10pm
Wednesday – Friday, 5pm – 8pm
AED20 bottle beer amd mixed drinks

The Underground - Haptoor Grand, Marina
A decent hotel bar and pub food, pool tables. I don't like the actual "bar", it is sort of in two parts and doesn't lend itself to a single person sitting down to grab a pint or a meal so I always get a table.
Ribeye AED 90
Happy hour: Sat-Thu 6-8pm, Fri 12-8
Heineken Extra Cold 29, Bud 25
Regular: bucket of 5 Amstel 126, Strongbow 125, Sol 125, Bud 125

McGettigan's Irish Bar - Bonnington Hotel, JLT
A nice bar with outside seating during the cool months they convert to an AC cooled tent in the summer. I've liked the food when I have eaten there and I like the bar area as well.

Jebel Ali Club - Near Ibn Battuta Mall, Jebel Ali
Kinda a throw back to the old times, I think this bar was here during my last stay in the early 90's. I haven't tried much of the the food but they do have a happy hour and outside seating.

Barasti - Le Meridian, Marina
Beach bar with large outside area, live sports activities and a beach. I look forward to spending more time here when it cools down a bit.
Heineken Extra Cold 35
Ribeye 170
Shrimp starter 35

Jockey's - Panorama Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market, I didn't get to spend much time here but I am sure I will be back.

Marine's Bar - Seaview Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market with a decent Filipino band that I enjoy. How can you go wrong with four hot lead vocalists?
AED50 cover includes one free drink

York Club - York International Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market with a band that is "OK", pool tables. 
AED75 cover but no drink!

Stayin’ Alive - Imperial Suites Hotel, Dubai - to do list

Krossroads - Imperial Suites Hotel, Dubai - to do list

Nelsons - Media Rotana Tecom
Nice pub with a good bar and relaxed seating. 

Bunker Bar - Montgomerie Golf Academy
Quiet bar and dining, Heineken Extra Cold is AED40 but you get 25% off food and drink if you pay by Visa 

Liquor Stores

Ajman and RAK does not require a license to buy booze but it is not legal to transport through Sharjah.

Ajman Hole in the Wall @25.419323, 55.440542

RAK Barricuda Shop @25.587349,55.652618

Need a lot? Delivery available, I think AED 1500 minimum
Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks


----------



## abc_12

opportunist86 said:


> Where are cheap pubs and bars in Deira or Bur Dubai?


WHOA.......your from pakistan and you want to go to a bar?? but why?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

abc_12 said:


> WHOA.......your from pakistan and you want to go to a bar?? but why?


Probably to get drunk and fornicate like the rest of us :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl

abc_12 said:


> WHOA.......your from pakistan and you want to go to a bar?? but why?


I was hoping this was being funny.... But somehow I am guessing it isnt as well. 

Wait till abc goes to the clubs here and finds over half the bar is full of drunk arabs and muslims  Surprise, Surprise, they are usually the worst off


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Jynxgirl said:


> I was hoping this was being funny.... But somehow I am guessing it isnt as well.
> 
> Wait till abc goes to the clubs here and finds over half the bar is full of drunk arabs and muslims  Surprise, Surprise, they are usually the worst off


Or goes to the Hole and the Wall and to see how many muslims are buying booze there.

The first time I went I was behind a guy who tried to use his credit card, it wasn't "authorized" to purchase alcohol and he had to pay cash. What was that about?


----------



## pamela0810

XDoodlebugger said:


> *My Bar List (so far)*
> 
> The Observatory - Marriott Hotel, Marina
> A decent hotel bar with a good happy hour, bar food and excellent view, I like it because it is walking distance to The Torch.
> Happy Hour Every night:
> Saturday – Tuesday, 5pm – 10pm
> Wednesday – Friday, 5pm – 8pm
> AED20 bottle beer amd mixed drinks
> 
> The Underground - Haptoor Grand, Marina
> A decent hotel bar and pub food, pool tables. I don't like the actual "bar", it is sort of in two parts and doesn't lend itself to a single person sitting down to grab a pint or a meal so I always get a table.
> Ribeye AED 90
> Happy hour: Sat-Thu 6-8pm, Fri 12-8
> Heineken Extra Cold 29, Bud 25
> Regular: bucket of 5 Amstel 126, Strongbow 125, Sol 125, Bud 125
> 
> McGettigan's Irish Bar - Bonnington Hotel, JLT
> A nice bar with outside seating during the cool months they convert to an AC cooled tent in the summer. I've liked the food when I have eaten there and I like the bar area as well.
> 
> Jebel Ali Club - Near Ibn Battuta Mall, Jebel Ali
> Kinda a throw back to the old times, I think this bar was here during my last stay in the early 90's. I haven't tried much of the the food but they do have a happy hour and outside seating.
> 
> Barasti - Le Meridian, Marina
> Beach bar with large outside area, live sports activities and a beach. I look forward to spending more time here when it cools down a bit.
> Heineken Extra Cold 35
> Ribeye 170
> Shrimp starter 35
> 
> Jockey's - Panorama Hotel, Bur Dubai
> Meat market, I didn't get to spend much time here but I am sure I will be back.
> 
> Marine's Bar - Seaview Hotel, Bur Dubai
> Meat market with a decent Filipino band that I enjoy. How can you go wrong with four hot lead vocalists?
> AED50 cover includes one free drink
> 
> York Club - York International Hotel, Bur Dubai
> Meat market with a band that is "OK", pool tables.
> AED75 cover but no drink!
> 
> Stayin’ Alive - Imperial Suites Hotel, Dubai - to do list
> 
> Krossroads - Imperial Suites Hotel, Dubai - to do list
> 
> Nelsons - Media Rotana Tecom
> Nice pub with a good bar and relaxed seating.
> 
> Bunker Bar - Montgomerie Golf Academy
> Quiet bar and dining, Heineken Extra Cold is AED40 but you get 25% off food and drink if you pay by Visa
> 
> Liquor Stores
> 
> Ajman and RAK does not require a license to buy booze but it is not legal to transport through Sharjah.
> 
> Ajman Hole in the Wall @25.419323, 55.440542
> 
> RAK Barricuda Shop @25.587349,55.652618
> 
> Need a lot? Delivery available, I think AED 1500 minimum
> Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks


I hereby nominate XDoodlebugger to be our EF Bar/Pub event coordinator. Who's going to second my nomination?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

pamela0810 said:


> I hereby nominate XDoodlebugger to be our EF Bar/Pub event coordinator. Who's going to second my nomination?


OK, but my first event will involve over consumption of alcohol followed by my newest forum related bit of knowledge "Eve Teasing" and to show people I am not sexist I will also let myself be "Adam Teased" as much as you want!

I learn A LOT on these forums!


----------



## pamela0810

XDoodlebugger said:


> OK, but my first event will involve over consumption of alcohol followed by my newest forum related bit of knowledge "Eve Teasing" and to show people I am not sexist I will also let myself be "Adam Teased" as much as you want!
> 
> I learn A LOT on these forums!


Hey I love teasing Adam.....Adam doesn't usually appreciate it though


----------



## Bulls_96

XDoodlebugger said:


> The Nigerian and Chinese take-away has been surprisingly tasty so far!


wow. took me a minute to get that. newb...


----------



## fltops

All this bar talk is making me thirsty... Just say where and when


----------



## yasminr

Even though Dubai has bars, they will be no music or alcohol because of Ramadan.


----------



## BedouGirl

yasminr said:


> Even though Dubai has bars, they will be no music or alcohol because of Ramadan.


There is still alcohol and usually music, albeit it's quieter than usual, but there is no live music. Alcohol is not served till after 8 pm during Ramadan.


----------



## Chadward

XDoodlebugger said:


> OK, but my first event will involve over consumption of alcohol followed by my newest forum related bit of knowledge "Eve Teasing" and to show people I am not sexist I will also let myself be "Adam Teased" as much as you want!
> 
> I learn A LOT on these forums!


Sounds like a great event, tell me when and where...??

I am moving to Dubai this Wednesday any suggestions where I should go to meet other expats the good old fashioned way....getting drunk and talking to complete strangers?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Chadward said:


> Sounds like a great event, tell me when and where...??
> 
> I am moving to Dubai this Wednesday any suggestions where I should go to meet other expats the good old fashioned way....getting drunk and talking to complete strangers?


My list has where I go, but to start I would try McGettigans, Nelsons, and Barasti.

Larger crowds and lots of exPOME's to make you feel at home!

The XDoodlebugger's Ball will be announced at a later date :clap2:


----------



## Felixtoo2

Ramadan deal of the week so far is at the Music Room, three doubles for 33dhs from Sun-Tues


----------



## Guest

Any bar suggestions that matches these criteria?:

- Outside seating
- Quiet (definitely not loud music)
- Nice atmosphere or view.

(No McGettigans or Barasti)


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

nathanalgren said:


> Any bar suggestions that matches these criteria?:
> 
> - Outside seating
> - Quiet (definitely not loud music)
> - Nice atmosphere or view.
> 
> (No McGettigans or Barasti)



Pretty much any 5* hotel in DXB has a bar that fits that criteria. 

An old skool choice I've not been to a while is the Park Hyatt. Great creek side tables and views over to SZR/Burj K. 

Another old one. Rooftop at the original one and only. Views over the palm etc. sadly neither do AED 25 pints I hear 

a bit chilly to sit outside at the mo tho isn't it?


----------



## rsinner

Bahri bar at the Madinat (i keep getting confused as to which hotel it is attached with)


----------



## Guest

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Pretty much any 5* hotel in DXB has a bar that fits that criteria.
> 
> An old skool choice I've not been to a while is the Park Hyatt. Great creek side tables and views over to SZR/Burj K.
> 
> Another old one. Rooftop at the original one and only. Views over the palm etc. sadly neither do AED 25 pints I hear
> 
> a bit chilly to sit outside at the mo tho isn't it?


Rooftop sounds like a good idea! 

Yeah it is actually chilly, but the lady wants to sit outside, and I obey... 

@rsinner : Bahri Bar sounds good,as I haven't been there yet.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

rsinner said:


> Bahri bar at the Madinat (i keep getting confused as to which hotel it is attached with)


This is nice:

https://www.jumeirah.com/en/hotels-resorts/dubai/jumeirah-beach-hotel/restaurants/uptown-bar/


----------



## XDoodlebugger

As the thread is revived an update although I haven't been back to some of these......

*My Bar List (so far)*

*Dubai Marina Area*

The Observatory - Marriott Hotel, Marina
A decent hotel bar with a good happy hour, bar food and excellent view, I like it because it is walking distance to The Torch.
Happy Hour Every night:
Saturday - Tuesday, 5pm - 10pm
Wednesday - Friday, 5pm - 8pm
AED20 bottle beer and mixed drinks

The Underground - Haptoor Grand, Marina
A decent hotel bar and pub food, pool tables. I don't like the actual "bar", it is sort of in two parts and doesn't lend itself to a single person sitting down to grab a pint or a meal so I always get a table.
Ribeye AED 90
WEEKEND HAPPY HOUR (Friday, Saturday, Sunday)from 4 PM to 8 PM
AED 25 on selected beverages
WEEKDAYS HAPPY HOUR (Monday to Thursday)from 4 PM to 8 PM
AED 20 on selected beverages
Regular: bucket of 5 Amstel 126, Strongbow 125, Sol 125, Bud 125

McGettigan's Irish Bar - Bonnington Hotel, JLT
A nice bar with outside seating during the cool months they convert to
an AC cooled tent in the summer. I've liked the food when I have eaten
there and I like the bar area as well. Service can be slow.

McGettigan's Irish Bar - Trade Center Dubai
A nice bar with outside seating during the cool months. A live band was playing when I was there.

Barasti Le Meridian, Marina
Beach bar with large outside area, live sports activities and a beach. Decent place to watch the beach and SkyDive Dubai.
Heineken Extra Cold 35
Ribeye 170
Shrimp starter 35

Fibber McGee's
Saeed Tower One
Sheikh Zayed Road (west side, near downtown)
From Trade Centre roundabout, take the service road past the Fairmont Hotel. After about 500 meters, turn right immediately after the KFC. Parking spaces available 100 meters down the service road. +9714 3322400 
I liked the atmosphere of this place, more of a hometown pub feel than others.
Fibber Magee's Dubai

Jebel Ali Club - Near Ibn Battuta Mall, Jebel Ali
Kinda a throwback to the old times, I think this bar was here during my last stay in the early 90's. I haven't tried much of the food but they do have a happy hour and outside seating.

Bidi Bondi
Shoreline Apt's 1-5, Palm Jumeira
Friday/Saturday brunch (1-7pm) special of 99AED for 4drinks and a meal

Rosso
Amwaj Rotana
Italian restaurant and bar with outside seating on JB walk

Jockey's
Panorama Hotel, Bur Dubai
AED50 cover with one drink.
AED25 for beer early
Meat market, small place.

Marine's Bar
Seaview Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market with a good Filipino band that I enjoy. How can you go wrong with four Filipino lead vocalists, AC/DC, Guns n' Roses, Pink Floyd and a lesbian base player with an awesome voice?
AED100 cover includes two free drinks

York Club
York International Hotel, Bur Dubai
Meat market with a band that is "ugh", pool tables.
AED75 cover but no drink!

Rock Bottom
Regent Palace Hotel - Trade Centre Roundabout - Dubai
Decent food and a live band

Stayin' Alive - Imperial Suites Hotel, Dubai
An Indian sausage fest with a few girls

Krossroads - Imperial Suites Hotel, Dubai - 

Pancho Villa's
Astoria Hotel
Bur Dubai 
Live band but they converted the Tex-Mex to Indiana food but kept the décor????

Moscow Hotel
Deira
TBD


Boracay
Salahuddin Rd, near Crown Plaza
Deira
TBD

The Music Room
Majestic Hotel, Port Rashid Area
Live Bands

Nelsons - Media Rotana Tecom
Nice pub with a good bar and relaxed seating.

Bunker Bar - Montgomerie Golf Academy
Quiet bar and dining, Heineken Extra Cold is AED40 but you get 25% off
food and drink if you pay by Visa

The Premier Nightclub
Hyatt Regency Deira Dubai
Loud and very large night club and expensive meat market!

Ratsky's 
Karama Hotel Bur Dubai
75AED entrance fee. So, so live band, wall to wall Filipinos 

Sports Lounge & Bar
CityMax Hotel, Bur Dubai
Filipino rock cover band that is "ok"

Jules
Le Meridien Village, Dubai Airport
AED100 entrance w/two drinks
Smaller venue with decent pop bands. Bottled beer AED 31-34, Heineken 31, draft 34-39. Mix of "pro" women

Dubliner
Le Meridien Village, Dubai Airport
Crowded Irish Bar

Budha Bar
Grosvenor House, Dubai Marina
Upscale bar with the prices to match.

Toro Toro Bar
Grosvenor House, Dubai Marina
Upscale bar with the prices to match.

Uptown Bar
Jumeira Beach Hotel
Upscale bar with the prices to match but an excellent view.

Atmosphere
Burj Khalifa
Upscale bar on the 122nd floor of the Burj Khalifa, men have AED 200 minimum spend which is like 2-3 drinks.

Rock Bottom, Ramee Rose Hotel, Tecom
Nice club, 45 a beer though and Fridays are karaoke nights, ugh 

Cactus Cantina
Billy Blues
8th floor Chelsea Plaza Hotel
Rudy Rivas - Doug's friend

*Abu Dhabi and "other"*

The Jazz Club, Hilton Abu Dhabi
A good band playing a mixture of music but not really jazz. More soft rock, popular hits on the light side of rock. One of the girls plays a decent sax.
Beer is 35 AED, no cover, looks like a few pro's in the crowd but a mix of customers.

49ers, Dana Hotel, Abu Dhabi
Meat market with an OK rock n' roll band.

Qasr Al Sarab
Liwa Desert
If you make the trek to Liwa a stopover for lunch and a couple of beers is well worthwhile here.


*Liquor Stores*

African Eastern
Mussafa, Abu Dhabi
No license asked for and cheaper prices than Dubai

Ajman and Umm al Quain does not require a license to buy booze but it is not
legal to transport through Sharjah.

Ajman Hole in the Wall @ 25.419323, 55.440542

UAQ Barracuda Shop @ 25.587349, 55.652618

Need a lot? Delivery available, I think AED 1500 minimum
Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks


----------



## blazeaway

nathanalgren said:


> Any bar suggestions that matches these criteria?: - Outside seating - Quiet (definitely not loud music) - Nice atmosphere or view. (No McGettigans or Barasti)


Marina Bar, Oceana


----------



## Wak-Wak!

XDoodle****** said:


> As the thread is revived an update although I
> Marine's Bar
> Seaview Hotel, Bur Dubai
> Meat market with a good Filipino band that I enjoy. How can you go wrong with four Filipino lead vocalists, AC/DC, Guns n' Roses, Pink Floyd and a lesbian base player with an awesome voice?
> AED100 cover includes two free drinks


I've got some stories for the record books for the record books from Marine's Bar, but will save for a later date. Just wanted to chime in that that band is one of my favorite worldwide, and I have traveled around the globe a few times. It's worth the insane cover and nosebleed high drink prices to listen to them at least once.

Great thread, I wish I had this kind of intel 5 years ago. Don't think I ever found a cheap drink there that didn't come out of the duty free.


----------



## Ailsg

*Dubai*

Social scene in Dubai is fab


----------



## XDoodlebugger

I have heard that Jockey's is now closed but have not had a confirmation.

I see the Music Room will be closing.

The Jebel Ali Club has been closed and reopened with a new facility.


----------



## The Rascal

XDoodle****** said:


> I have heard that Jockey's is now closed but have not had a confirmation.
> 
> I see the Music Room will be closing.
> 
> The Jebel Ali Club has been closed and reopened with a new facility.


Yep, Jockey's closed around 2 months back, won't be re-opening, the market has moved across the road to The Manhattan.... Don't ask me how i know this.

Music Room closes on the 30th September I hope they set up somewhere at the bottom end of town, I've had many a good night there with the Rockspiders etc.)

Jebal Ali Club did close down and re-opened the same night - it was comical as all the glasses etc. hadn't been transferred and they were running up the hill with them. It's got a great (and huge) non-smoking restaurant now, and The Ship's Wheel with 2 dart boards and 2 pool tables, not as smokey as before, the beer prices didn't change (32/27) but the food prices did to a more "Continental" vibe. Pizzas look good.

Can I add Citimax in Barsha, was there last night in Sports Bar, they do free ribs with beers, buy three beers and get 24 wings - a few other deals there too. AED460 for 12 beers and a coke during Happy Hour (and loads of wings).


----------



## XDoodlebugger

The Rascal said:


> Yep, Jockey's closed around 2 months back, won't be re-opening, the market has moved across the road to The Manhattan.... Don't ask me how i know this.
> 
> Music Room closes on the 30th September I hope they set up somewhere at the bottom end of town, I've had many a good night there with the Rockspiders etc.)
> 
> Jebal Ali Club did close down and re-opened the same night - it was comical as all the glasses etc. hadn't been transferred and they were running up the hill with them. It's got a great (and huge) non-smoking restaurant now, and The Ship's Wheel with 2 dart boards and 2 pool tables, not as smokey as before, the beer prices didn't change (32/27) but the food prices did to a more "Continental" vibe. Pizzas look good.
> 
> Can I add Citimax in Barsha, was there last night in Sports Bar, they do free ribs with beers, buy three beers and get 24 wings - a few other deals there too. AED460 for 12 beers and a coke during Happy Hour (and loads of wings).


Do they have a band at the Barsha Citymax?


----------



## The Rascal

XDoodle****** said:


> Do they have a band at the Barsha Citymax?


They have a music bar there on the opposite side to the sports bar, and they have bands on, but I'be not been in.


----------



## Stevesolar

The Rascal said:


> Yep, Jockey's closed around 2 months back, won't be re-opening, the market has moved across the road to The Manhattan.... Don't ask me how i know this.
> 
> Music Room closes on the 30th September I hope they set up somewhere at the bottom end of town, I've had many a good night there with the Rockspiders etc.)
> 
> Jebal Ali Club did close down and re-opened the same night - it was comical as all the glasses etc. hadn't been transferred and they were running up the hill with them. It's got a great (and huge) non-smoking restaurant now, and The Ship's Wheel with 2 dart boards and 2 pool tables, not as smokey as before, the beer prices didn't change (32/27) but the food prices did to a more "Continental" vibe. Pizzas look good.
> 
> Can I add Citimax in Barsha, was there last night in Sports Bar, they do free ribs with beers, buy three beers and get 24 wings - a few other deals there too. AED460 for 12 beers and a coke during Happy Hour (and loads of wings).


You know far too much about the pubs and bars of Dubai (and Abu Dhabi, RAK, Ajman ,UAQ etc.)!!


----------



## The Rascal

The Rascal said:


> They have a music bar there on the opposite side to the sports bar, and they have bands on, but I'be not been in.


Which was a kinda "Handy but not" post.


----------



## BigDawg

There used to be a place called Irish Village right by Emirates Airline College or something that I visited over a decade ago (how time flies), don't see it being mentioned.... did it shut down or something?


----------



## UKMS

BigDawg said:


> There used to be a place called Irish Village right by Emirates Airline College or something that I visited over a decade ago (how time flies), don't see it being mentioned.... did it shut down or something?


Google Irish village Dubai ..... you’ll find everything you need.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

BigDawg said:


> There used to be a place called Irish Village right by Emirates Airline College or something that I visited over a decade ago (how time flies), don't see it being mentioned.... did it shut down or something?


Still there and they have opened two more, one is in the Dubai Parks I walk into in the winter for an occasional lunch. Can't see it surviving as I'm usually the only one in there.


----------

